# first fish '07



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

well, its finally official, i shot a few fish today. the visibility sucked, and the weather was crappy, but i had to stick a few. i had to go to several spots before i found any visible fish, and i only got about 6, but damn it felt good.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i have been waitin to get out if the weather would break im sick of this rain


----------

